# Paludarium



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I loosely based this off of a few paludariums I've seen here. It's a 56 gallon setup that was on sale at PetSmart after Christmas. I plan on tossing a few banded leucs in it in April. It's probably over-planted, but that's ok. I can always pull plants out.  It's been seeded with all sorts of bugs. As for fish, etc... I dunno. Shrimp are cool. It has a canister moving the water around. I figure I have about 10-15 gallons of water in the system, so I can fit a few fish in it.


----------



## jake.adelman (Jan 27, 2009)

That is great! I have a 45 gallon tank that i've been thinking about doing something similar with.... that thing will look awesome with a few fish in it!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

That is the best looking paludarium I have personally seen. Great job on it. How much room in the tank does the pond are take up?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks awesome! What kind of wood is that in the water? Oh, and I don't think it's over planted... I just can't wait til the moss takes over the wood.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

your viv looks great, those broms are sweet...its gonna fill in real nice.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks very good!


----------



## paparu007 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks great! How long did that take you to do?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Do Rummy Nose Tetras!


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

That would work well for some Newts also. Like Adult Marbled newts. Good job!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks really good!

How much land space is there?


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

The water-land transition seems a little abrupt to me. Frogs in panic can easily drown, especially when the watersides are steep. I would try to make it easier for the frog to climb out if necessary, it would be a waste if you ever lost a frog over that...
Other than that, great viv! Certainly not overplanted. The more plants the better in my opinion


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet job!!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome, makes me wish I never tore mine down!


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks folks! It's in my living room as a showcase piece.



Leidig said:


> That is the best looking paludarium I have personally seen. Great job on it. How much room in the tank does the pond are take up?


Thanks! The water area is about half of the available area. 




eos said:


> That looks awesome! What kind of wood is that in the water? Oh, and I don't think it's over planted... I just can't wait til the moss takes over the wood.


It's sandblasted manzanita. I agree... the moss is what I'm looking forward to... 




paparu007 said:


> looks great! How long did that take you to do?


It took me about a week to get it from empty to ready for planting. 



Morgan Freeman said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> How much land space is there?


There is about 275-300 sq in of land space. I will probably add a few pieces of wood at the land edges to add another 20-50 sq in.



Suzanne said:


> The water-land transition seems a little abrupt to me. Frogs in panic can easily drown, especially when the watersides are steep. I would try to make it easier for the frog to climb out if necessary, it would be a waste if you ever lost a frog over that...
> Other than that, great viv! Certainly not overplanted. The more plants the better in my opinion


Yup! I don't like the transition right now. I'll alter it before I add frogs.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Is that a pomegranate rind?


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Aurotaenia said:


> Is that a pomegranate rind?


No. It's a pod that I got from Josh's Frogs. I forget exactly what they're called. I read on DB that a few other people really like them, and they *definitely* look better than a split coconut shell, IMO.


----------

